

Audio Rally Game (so also for visually impaired) on IndieGoGo - ppolsinelli
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/audio-rally-racing/x/4573176#home

======
jareds
As someone who is totally blind I would just like to say thanks for posting
this. I probably would not ahve found out about it otherwise.

